# *Contest Time - New Call Lanyard!*



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Quick *contest* from Honk Quack Bang Duck and Goose Bands ~ _Exclusively for duckhuntingchat.com, goosehuntingchat.com, and nodakoutdoors.com forum visitors_ :thumb:

*QUESTION:*

Which of the following is _not_ one of the colors available in Honk Quack Bang's choice of paracord colors???

A.)Navy Blue
B.)Carolina Blue
C.)Ocean Blue
D.)Royal Blue
E.)All of the above

-Post or PM your answers
-Answer the question correctly and be entered to win one of our new lanyards! Not even on our site yet - (Retail $35)!
-The winner will be fairly and randomly selected through an easy selection process.
-Contest ends 2/1/2012

---Prize---










*Good Luck & Thanks in advance for your participation!*


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

E. All the above.

P.S. Thanks for supporting this site and running thse contests!


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

macker13 said:


> E. All the above.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for supporting this site and running thse contests!


Thanks for the kind comments macker13! The sponsors should be thanking you guys, so thanks!


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a few answers via PM... on a side note, we have another contest going on facebook for some more cool stuff we just came out with! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Honk-Quack-Bang-Duck-and-Goose-Bands/162560103770

Thanks Everyone & Good Hunting!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Answer: E!
Thanks for having the contest.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

E. All of the above.
Great Contest. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

e all of the above thnx for the chance


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

E


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I am going to go with C.


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks again guys for the generous comments, we will continue to have contests here and there... not at an annoying rate of course. Remember tomorrow until.. oh say 4-5 o'clock will be the last chance to submit an answer.. One last tip, check out our website (http://www.honkquackbang.com) it does have the colors available on it  THANKS!


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

Drum roll please........ And the winner of the brand new call lanyard made by Honk Quack Bang is...* "wingcutter" *!!! :beer: Please congratulate him!

-He submitted the correct answer via PM!

The correct answer was *C.) Ocean Blue*

We do not offer ocean blue 

Thanks again to everyone who threw in their answers! And if you are curious about the selection process. I take the names and put them onto a spreadsheet in random order... associate a number to people with correct answers, and then use random.org to generate a number as fairly as possible. Again, very much appreciate you all for playing and we will be back with another contest sooner than later!


----------

